# Cleaning T/C breech plug



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I was wondering how you folks clean yours. T/C says soak in their T17 breech plug container. This works good for the exterior, but not so much for the carbon build up in the flash hole. I was concerned with solvents damaging the o-ring. Thanks in advance. I am enjoy getting into muzzleloaders, still lots to learn😃


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Use acetylene torch tip cleaner's. pick a size just smaller than the hole and lightly scrape out the fouling. DO NOT REMOVE METAL! Just light abrasion against the buildup to remove it.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lincoln-Electric-Tip-Cleaner/1001280970?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-tol-_-google-_-tools-_-LIA_TOL_217_Pro-Tools-_-1001280970-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=CjwKCAjw4qCKBhAVEiwAkTYsPCSb2JRbZnqXtGekiYO1diKLzOKMwboPfT2-hXeSA92m-brzVvcsehoCrMwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



For bad carburators on atvs and whatnot, I bought a set of micro drill bits that do the same thing to clean out plugged jets. Its the same idea as a black powder nipple / breech / vent liner, but even smaller, just lightly spin them in your fingers to clear out gunk.









2PCS 8 Way Spoke Nipple Key Bike Wheel Rim Spanner Wrench Bicycle Repair Tool | eBay


2 X 8 Way Bike Wheel Rim Spanner. Suitable for spoke nipple sizes 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15. It is is a professional and practical bike bicycle repair tools kit. Simple to use, suitable for repairing bike wheel rim.



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dallan beat me to it. For the flash hole a welding tip cleaner works better than anything. 

But don't neglect the flash channel. I believe TC uses a 1/8" flash channel, so get a 1/8" drill bit and hand turn it down the flash channel to clean all that crud out. You'll want to confirm that measurement, but you'll be shocked how much build up there is which can create blowback issues and even more cleaning.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ditto, welding tip cleaners.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Would this work for the flash hole or you guys think the welding tip cleaners are better?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> Dallan beat me to it. For the flash hole a welding tip cleaner works better than anything.
> 
> But don't neglect the flash channel. I believe TC uses a 1/8" flash channel, so get a 1/8" drill bit and hand turn it down the flash channel to clean all that crud out. You'll want to confirm that measurement, but you'll be shocked how much build up there is which can create blowback issues and even more cleaning.


I know, it caused me grief, I think it helped clog up the flash hole.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I keep a small pin in my cleaning kit and push through it every time I clean the gun out. This has worked well over the years. For the gunk that gets stuck to the breach plug itself, I used to soak it in solvent but then one day I grabbed a baby wipe since I've got a ton of kids and they're always around and used it. I couldn't believe how clean it got the breach plug. Have been using them ever since without any issues to the breach plug.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a somewhat related issue with my T/C pro hunter fx breech plug. It’s always been a pain to get out with out smacking the scope. No matter how much grease I get in the threads it causes me issues. After shooting this last weekend it was especially hard to get out. I ended up breaking the wrench and have no way to remove it before the hunt now. Is there any shops that sell that wrench locally? Or do you have any other tips to get it out without?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, you guys made me do it. 

The flash hole in my T/C Triumph is 0.033 of a inch that is 033/1000 of a inch. That is the channel hole through the breach plug from the 209 primer until it hits the powder


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup... and .036" is considered "worn out". When I bought the vent liner conversion kit for my Remington, I also bought the .036 pin gauge they sold. When that can pass through the hole, its considered "worn out" and accuracy suffers.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Pokesmole said:


> I have a somewhat related issue with my T/C pro hunter fx breech plug. It’s always been a pain to get out with out smacking the scope. No matter how much grease I get in the threads it causes me issues. After shooting this last weekend it was especially hard to get out. I ended up breaking the wrench and have no way to remove it before the hunt now. Is there any shops that sell that wrench locally? Or do you have any other tips to get it out without?



I have the same gun, without it ever being hard to get the plug out. If you are close to Parowan you can use my wrench.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Irish Lad said:


> I have the same gun, without it ever being hard to get the plug out. If you are close to Parowan you can use my wrench.


I ended up ordering one from Amazon. But thank you for the offer. I wonder why mines always been so difficult. The gun is a super straight shooter but man, the breech plug has been an issue since I got it 5 years ago. Makes me consider buying a different rifle. Probably would if I didn’t like everything else about it so much.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Switch to anti-seize over grease. It has ground up aluminum or copper flakes in it depending on type. When you get the breech plug out, run it over a wire wheel in a drill press to really clean out the threads. You also need to clean out the internal threads in the barrel breech as much as possible to loosen up the fit.

Finally DO NOT TIGHTEN the plug more than finger tight. You never need to. The threads hold the plug from being shot out, the grease / anti-seize will stop blow-by gasses. Tightening it more than snug is unnecessary as you will only be shooting it a few times before disassembling and cleaning.

-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I've used a socket wrench before when I couldn't find the actual wrench to remove a breech plug.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Pokesmole said:


> I ended up ordering one from Amazon. But thank you for the offer. I wonder why mines always been so difficult. The gun is a super straight shooter but man, the breech plug has been an issue since I got it 5 years ago. Makes me consider buying a different rifle. Probably would if I didn’t like everything else about it so much.


I wrap a T/C T17 wet patch around a breech brush and spin it around the breech threads. I soak the plug in T/C T17 breech plug container. This gets both threads clean. I then use T/C T17 breech plug grease. I only hand tighten it. Removes easily by hand.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

I’ve got a new breech plug and wrench on the way. I’ll be sure to only hand tighten it from now on. Hopefully this stops the issues I’ve been having


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Irish Lad said:


> I wrap a T/C T17 wet patch around a breech brush and spin it around the breech threads. I soak the plug in T/C T17 breech plug container. This gets both threads clean. I then use T/C T17 breech plug grease. I only hand tighten it. Removes easily by hand.


I use a bronze shotgun brush to clean out threads, same thing, but I put it in a drill. I made a longer attachment to hold the brush snake its way up into the breech threads from the rear.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking the original thread. Last question, got any tips for removing a plug that’s seized in there?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Plug off the nipple, stand the gun upright, spray a ton of kroil or some other good penetrating oil down the barrel and let it sit. You may need to remove the barreled action from the stock and apply some heat via a torch... dont get it too hot. Metal expands about .001" per 100F rise in temps

Worst case take it to a machinist who can bore out the plug.

-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

breaker bar with a good socket will do the trick


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you use a socket find a 6 pt one instead of the popular 12 pt ones. 

But if it is really stuck do as Dallan said, only I would let it sit at least 24 hours before trying to remove it.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Yup... and .036" is considered "worn out". When I bought the vent liner conversion kit for my Remington, I also bought the .036 pin gauge they sold. When that can pass through the hole, its considered "worn out" and accuracy suffers.
> 
> -DallanC



Is the flash hole the same size on T/C breech plugs?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Use acetylene torch tip cleaner's. pick a size just smaller than the hole and lightly scrape out the fouling. DO NOT REMOVE METAL! Just light abrasion against the buildup to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up the tip cleaners today at Home Depot. Thanks


----------

